# THe pain will go away, I promise.



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

For you all please read and know that you are not alone. I went through all the pain and devastation you are going through.
I am better and each day that passes brings new happiness.

20 Things I Wish I Could Have Told My Newly Separated Self | Jackie Pilossoph


----------



## EasyPartner (Apr 7, 2014)

So true. Been there done that.

As a man... lots of friends telling you, ur still young, ur resourceful, ur smart, ur handsome... so plenty of fish in the sea out there.

But you're not anywhere near the sea are you... YOU ARE IN THE F*** DESERT FGS! Can't they see that?

And female friends calling you and wanting to here the story... they WILL call you back. For more. Especially the married ones with rocky marriages themselves...


----------



## SoVeryLost (May 14, 2012)

In a way I wish I could have felt what a lot of you are feeling. I suppose it would make me feel a bit more human.

In any event OP, glad to hear you are now in good spirits.


----------



## Bluebirdie (Apr 26, 2014)

THANK YOU SO MUCH for posting this. Is really useful information and for what I have been living I can tell it is true and I am on the right path feeling what is normal to feel/live.

(((Hugs))) and thank you again!


----------

